# Habor Freight underwater cam experience?



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

I've read all the threads.

I've seen underwater cams in action.

I want one.

Simple eh? Not really. I am always short on the $$$ so I am leaning towards trying the Harbor Freight model out since it is not BIG $$$. But I don't like that it doesn't appear to have a light. I think I want the light.

Slowpoke: Please don't call my Dad and tell him his son doesn't correctly follow the rule of "You get what you pay for!" He might disown me since he follows/teaches that rule himself.  But be sure to call me if/when you ever want to part with your Aqua-vu.

So, has anyone actually purchased one of these Harbor Freight cameras and used it? If so, tell me everything you like/dislike about it.

BTW: These HF models really look like Atlantis cams to me.....I wonder if they are the same camera with a different label? Pondering.........


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Duckman,

here's another possibility if you'd like a fun little project. You can BUILD one yourself for about $115 and then you just need a CHEAP $15 b/w 12v television to hook it too. Byron, myself, and ozzgood2001 have all made them. They're not that hard and it's actually pretty fun to build. They are very sensitive and work in ZERO light with the LED's turned on. Here's a link to the kit info:

http://www.mninter.net/~boardman/

If you do want to try it and run into any problems, feel free to contact me and I'll help you out the best I can.

Good luck !

John

Here's a link to Ozzgoods thread he started. It's got some more info and pics of the progress of the project :

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59542&highlight=camera


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

that looks like last years atlantis model. still a pretty good deal ,but not the best for cloudy water .
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=91309
meijers sells them too but i do not know the price.


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

I've been wondering about the HF camera, too. I'm in the same boat, money-wize, and that $99 tag looks pretty attractive! According to their site, it has "night vision" and works in 0 lux lighting... I don't think the light would be _quite_ as big of a deal to me, because I'm normally in fairly shallow water, fishing daylight hours... Anyway, any input would be appreciated.
-Brian


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

I saw your other posts John. I followed the making of that camera on this forum as well. I lurk on this forum FAAAAAAAAR more than I ever post. I just don't have the time right now. I could muster up the skill.....I know it's in me somewhere , but with 2 young boys, work, wrestling practice, work, honey-do's......I am looking for the easy way out. My Dad would kill me. :lol: 

On another note.....I did make one of your ice anchors. Of course that was last year and I used, square tubing, but it works great.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Ok, that's cool. No problem Duckman. I just wasn't sure if you'd seen those posts or not.

Glad the ice anchor worked out for you. I never go out without at least a couple with me.

John


----------



## rip-n-lip (Feb 11, 2004)

Cabelas have the Aqua-view and Atlantis set up side by side by the aquariums and for my two cents the Atlantis is not near the camera the Aqua-view is. If you can, go see then in operation, helps to make your decision.


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

rip-n-lip, there are sensors installed in my body to give a slight shock whenever I enter Cabelas. My wife had them put in about 3 years ago when I spent big $$$ on a trip to Dundee. I start getting the shakes whenever I travel to TN and have to pass Cabelas on the way.

So I won't be able to go see the comparison, but I will take your word for it. Although the Aqua-vu's cheapest model is twice the price of HF. I hear my Dad creeping into my mind......"You get what you pay for son. Buy crap and that all you get....crap."

Sigh.

Update: I did find the comparison online here: 
Aqua-vu vs. Atlantis


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey DuckMan did you end up buying the camera from H,F. ? If yes do you like it ?? PLEASE CHECK YOUR P.M.'S


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just recieved mine today. Ordered it 12-14-04, was on backorder.

For $99, looks good. Just like an atlantis. Will try it out on Friday.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

my cousin has one in the mail... lookin forward to playin w/ the cam again...


----------



## jim219 (Feb 13, 2005)

Mine just came UPS today. Hopefully going to try it out Thursday. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## automan4025 (Dec 28, 2004)

There's a guys selling these same camera's on Ebay for $ 119.00 and $35.00 for shipping.


----------



## automan4025 (Dec 28, 2004)

He's only found one sucker to buy one according to his feedback.


----------



## misguided (Jan 20, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you guys built the color camera or the b/w and if one is better than the other. I would like to build one myself.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Walleye Mike how did you use that cam yet?


----------



## jim219 (Feb 13, 2005)

I tried mine out Thursday. It seemed to work just fine. It's the only 1 I've ever used so I can't give a comparison. For $100 I don't think you can beat it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Lunker said:


> Walleye Mike how did you use that cam yet?


Put it down the hole briefly on Friday. Seemed to work fine.


----------



## IceFishingManiac (Nov 8, 2004)

Have any of you attempted to use the camera at night? I'm curious to hear if the lighting system works well. Thanks for your input!


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

Does this camera come with a light?


----------

